
Chicken chicken chicken - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk
======
zeroping
A link to the academic paper about this research:
[https://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf](https://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf)

